# New line from spool to reel



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I used to place line on my spinning reel with the new spool of line laying flat on the ground and the wraps of line going onto my spin reel in the exact lay as it came off the reel. I watched Starlo lay a new reel with line using the old screwdriver through the reel trick keeping a finger on the spool for control. I tried this but am not happy with the application. It may be me but I feel like it has line twist. What is the prefered method.

 fishing Russ


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

You're right the first time, you should always spool the line in the same direction that it ends up on the reel. So for a thread line reel, the line should come straight off spool from a flat surface. For a bait caster or side cast reel, the line should be pulled off the spool whilst it's spinning on a spindle of some type.
In all situations, the spool should be at least partially immersed in water (fully immersed and it may float causing the spool to wobble too much). This is because wet line stretches so spooling it wet ensures you get tight line and less chance of casting birds nests. It also stops the old fingey wingeys getting burnty wurnty


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Thanks Gavin

 fishing Russ


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Russ
What type of line was it :?: :?: 
If it was braid I thought it didn't matter as it has little or no memory (a bit like myself) 

Chris


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Russ,

When spooling mono for my Alvey, I just whack the freshie in a bucket of lukewarm water and a squirt of dishwashing liquid.

Even though I always use a swivel, it's an unusually bad day in hell when I get line twist.

Seriously mate, this method rocks.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

spooled1 said:


> When spooling mono for my Alvey, I just whack the freshie in a bucket of lukewarm water and a squirt of dishwashing liquid.


Same for me on all types of reels, but haven't used the detergent


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

jeezuz,.. this fishin' capers' technical stuff ...

i've never even thought about it when loading a spool with new line and have always used the screwdriver through the spindle technique.. THAT"S why I don't catch enough fish...my bloody lines on backwards! :shock:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

yaker said:


> I recently bought a Diawa Emcast and loaded it with 20lb Platinum. The Diawa instructions were quite specific about having the spool of line rotating with the line coming off the bottom of the spool. (I know, _"real men don't read instructions"._ But these ones had pictures! :lol: )
> 
> Apparently this is recommended "to achieve optimum performance of the Twistbuster system". The line loaded beautifully, and - with the small amount of use it has received to date - has performed faultlessly.


I have a Daiwa reel to fill and will give that method a try. After filling a spool I let most of the line out while on the water and reel it in with a bit of a load and have few problems.

I was advised to use the water method but I think that applies to mono, Braid supposedly absorbs no water so I don't see why water is necessary.

Les


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Davey G said:


> ...my bloody lines on backwards! :shock:


That must making casting really difficult


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: Gunston it was Platypus Platinum for memory 3kg. I have just purchased 500 metres of the new LO-STRETCH Mono so I want to get it right when I load it on the reel.

Spooled1 I will give that a bash mate. I will lay it onto 3 different reels so I might use a different method for the 3 and see which way performs the best.

DaveyG Im speechless 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Russ said:


> DaveyG Im speechless
> 
> fishing Russ


I never thought i'd see the day..... :roll:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > DaveyG Im speechless
> ...


 :twisted: And you never will  Your an Idiot 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ahhh, didn't think you'd be quiet for long. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

This probably doesn't help you guys much, but I try to get the shop where I buy the line to spool it on for me using a machine (if they have one) - no twist and a nice tight spooling every time. Every fishing shop in Melbourne I've tried will do this for free if you buy the line from them. :wink: Some will even provide free backing if (for example) you're only spooling a reel with 150m of braid, but still want the spool filled to the lip.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Squidder I will keep that in mind, Does anyone else know if our Sydney shops provide this service.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Russ, Compleat Angler stores in Melbourne do it, Sydney Compleat Anglers should be the same I reckon.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Russ said:


> Thanks Squidder I will keep that in mind, Does anyone else know if our Sydney shops provide this service.
> 
> fishing Russ


Sure do. I would think all of them. Some silly bugger I know bought a new reel and line yesterday and forgot to ask. D'oh


----------

